
Week 36: Kafka, KSQL, Azure and Durable Functions, and Other Interesting Topics - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/09/09/interesting-stuff---week-36/
======
nielsb
A roundup of things I found interesting the week just gone by.

